# Leaving the toilet seat down, a man's rant and perspective



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Ladies, we know... we know that you love that seat to be nice and closed. It makes it more appealing for your buttocks to just nestle right in there and do your business. But as a man, it's a pain, a big one actually to have to lift it up every time to tinkle and be bitched upon shant we close it again after. 

It is inconsiderate of you to think that we men have to take an extra step in our routine to do our business, and it comes high time that someone said something about it. In the middle of night, gentlemen, I ask of you, hast thou not peed upon thy porcelain after realizing some inconsiderate woman has left the seat down? I think that hath been a caprice for some. So ladies, think of the guys for once, give us our consideration as well and leave the damn thing up after you are done using it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Good grief. Is it THAT hard to put the damn lid down? FFS. 

FWIW, I have never bitched at any man for leaving it up, but still...I can't believe anyone (male or female) argues about this stuff. 
#realworldproblems


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Never ever put the toilet seat up if you piss standing. Piss flies all over the place and ends up on the floor. If you leave the seat down, then it just hits the bottom of the lid.

Its the same reason you shouldnt flush the toilet with the lid up.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Souled In said:


> Never ever put the toilet seat up if you piss standing. Piss flies all over the place and ends up on the floor. If you leave the seat down, then it just hits the bottom of the lid.
> 
> Its the same reason you shouldnt flush the toilet with the lid up.


Great point, most people are unaware that flushing with the toilet opened actually allows fecal matters trapped in urine mist to make it's way around the room and onto (Yeah you all guessed it): your toothbrush.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Souled In said:


> Never ever put the toilet seat up if you piss standing. Piss flies all over the place and ends up on the floor. If you leave the seat down, then it just hits the bottom of the lid.
> 
> Its the same reason you shouldnt flush the toilet with the lid up.


 Do you have a fire hose or something? Never had that problem.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Cover3 said:


> Great point, most people are unaware that flushing with the toilet opened actually allows fecal matters trapped in urine mist to make it's way around the room and onto (Yeah you all guessed it): your toothbrush.


 I guess I should put myself in a saran wrap full body suit so nothing can affect me, muhahaha.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thomas D M Thompson said:


> I guess I should put myself in a saran wrap full body suit so nothing can affect me, muhahaha.


or you could merely leave the shit down, and stash your brush away in the pharmacy


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Cover3 said:


> or you could merely leave the shit down, and stash your brush away in the pharmacy


 /picks nose and proceeds to touch Cover3's face


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Cover3 said:


> Great point, most people are unaware that flushing with the toilet opened actually allows fecal matters trapped in urine mist to make it's way around the room and onto (Yeah you all guessed it): your toothbrush.


 Can I also see the article from a respected journal that states urine traps fecal matter in its mist?


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thomas D M Thompson said:


> Can I also see the article from a respected journal that states urine traps fecal matter in its mist?


Nope, you'll have to take my word for it, or proceed to eat your own shit.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Thomas D M Thompson said:


> Do you have a fire hose or something? Never had that problem.


You just dont notice it. Lol. Look at the floor in public bathrooms for example.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Cover3 said:


> Nope, you'll have to take my word for it, or proceed to eat your own shit.


 Kind of like the dude who said to rub garlic over a welt the size of an egg to make it go away? or that chocolate causes acne?


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

I usually put it down anyway. My mother taught me at a young age to try to do it as much as possible, and I'm thankful for this skill. I will use it for the rest of my life. XD


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thomas D M Thompson said:


> Kind of like the dude who said to rub garlic over a welt the size of an egg to make it go away? or that chocolate causes acne?


Kind of:

The Importance of Good Hygiene in the Bathroom: Who wants Faecal Matter on their Toothbrush
Bathroom Paranoia on MedicineNet.com
Think before you flush or brush | Serendip's Exchange


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Cover3 said:


> Great point, most people are unaware that flushing with the toilet opened actually allows fecal matters trapped in urine mist to make it's way around the room and onto (Yeah you all guessed it): your toothbrush.


I can't remember fully but I'm pretty sure mythbusters found that it doesn't matter if your toothbrush is even in the same room as a flushed toilet, it still gets about the same amount of poop on it.

And about the seat, just piss sitting down. No one will see you. And you get the stealth factor, so not one person within a 2 mile radius hears your skinaconda draining itself like king kong in a kiddie pool.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Admros said:


> I can't remember fully but I'm pretty sure mythbusters found that it doesn't matter if your toothbrush is even in the same room as a flushed toilet, it still gets about the same amount of poop on it.
> 
> And about the seat, just piss sitting down. No one will see you. And you get the stealth factor, so not one person within a 2 mile radius hears your skinaconda draining itself like king kong in a kiddie pool.


 I will point and laugh while calling you a girl though should I walk in on the situation.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Tristan Rhodes said:


> I usually put it down anyway. My mother taught me at a young age to try to do it as much as possible, and I'm thankful for this skill. I will use it for the rest of my life. XD



Thank your Mother. I taught my three children to just put the seat down, and close the lid as soon as they were done. That way, no one bitches it is left up or down and it is the same for everyone. End of problems.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Thomas D M Thompson said:


> I will point and laugh while calling you a girl though should I walk in on the situation.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Souled In said:


> Never ever put the toilet seat up if you piss standing. Piss flies all over the place and ends up on the floor. If you leave the seat down, then it just hits the bottom of the lid.
> 
> Its the same reason you shouldnt flush the toilet with the lid up.


i agree
damn piss on my feet sucks /seatdown


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Admros said:


> I can't remember fully but I'm pretty sure mythbusters found that it doesn't matter if your toothbrush is even in the same room as a flushed toilet, it still gets about the same amount of poop on it.


Yes, I saw this episode. Even the toothbrush in the cupboard had fecal matter on it.



killerB said:


> Thank your Mother. I taught my three children to just put the seat down, and close the lid as soon as they were done. That way, no one bitches it is left up or down and it is the same for everyone. End of problems.


Agreed. Girls pick up the lid then put it down and guys pick up lid and seat then put them down when done. The object is to not fall into the toilet at 3am. I really hate that.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

Screw the seat, TOILET LIDS SHOULD BE CLOSED AT ALL TIMES**

Toilet water can be smelt by sensitive noses. I hate it. It's disgusting. Also if you didn't close the lid to flush, then there's traces of feces on your toothbrush. TRUTH.






**unless you are actually in the act of relieving yourself


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Women's needs should come first. I was trained to piss, wipe the rim of the toilet with a kleenex (in case of any potential splatter), and then put the seat down afterward.

It would take far more work for me to think to not do it that way.

Plus, it's nice if you have a girl spending the night/weekend...being considerate scores points, as does cunning linguistics in the morning.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Unless you have a serious condition like diabetes, enlarged prostate, or urinary tract infection, I don't see what the problem is.

Forget this men/women bs, it's common courtesy.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Popinjay said:


> Women's needs should come first. I was trained to piss, wipe the rim of the toilet with a kleenex (in case of any potential splatter), and then put the seat down afterward.
> 
> It would take far more work for me to think to not do it that way.
> 
> Plus, it's nice if you have a girl spending the night/weekend...being considerate scores points, as does cunning linguistics in the morning.


Wipe the rim? LOL, so they admit to sitting in piss then?

... Im sorry but I usually dont admit to wiping the rim.

I mean why not just piss in a sink they and rinse it out? lol

The point is is that piss goes everywhere, and we dont care because we refuse to sit down. Its fun aiming. Its not fun sitting down. Simple.


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

Close the lid not because women typically want you to, but because WHEN YOU FLUSH, YOUR GOD DAMN PISS AND EXCREMENT MIST FLIES ALL OVER THE BATHROOM.

Holy crap.


----------



## orphansparrow (Dec 10, 2011)

I think your point is a good one. I think women take for granted certain things because they are told that they are _allowed_ to complain about them. But who wrote those rules? Your logic is totally sound. I say leave it up.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

AGAIN, why do people think that this issue has anything to do with men or women??

It's about urine mist. And feces particles in the air. It's a sanitation issue, not a gender issue. 

/gets off soapbox


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Souled In said:


> Wipe the rim? LOL, so they admit to sitting in piss then?
> 
> ... Im sorry but I usually dont admit to wiping the rim.
> 
> ...


I think you are confusing rim and seat with seat and lid. I never put the lid down...wasn't trained to and I'm not a germaphobe so I don't spend any cycles on what goes in the air when I flush.

People don't sit on the rim, so wiping it is just so the toilet is presentable to guests...and I don't like seeing yellow spots either.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Popinjay said:


> I think you are confusing rim and seat with seat and lid. I never put the lid down...wasn't trained to and I'm not a germaphobe so I don't spend any cycles on what goes in the air when I flush.
> 
> People don't sit on the rim, so wiping it is just so the toilet is presentable to guests...and I don't like seeing yellow spots either.


ohhh lol...


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

Khys said:


> Also if you didn't close the lid to flush, then there's traces of feces on your toothbrush. TRUTH.


Delicious.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

You could always do rock scissors papers on whichever way you want to have it for the month or week with the female counterpart you're living with OP. Have it signed. Or play musical chairs to see who wins? Take turns- "Okay- today, I will keep the seat up. Everytime you use it, you will pull the seat down." Be sure to add rose petals and hearts everytime you do it to show affection. 

;P


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Of course, if you have a toilet bowl sanitizer in the back of the toilet, then it probably doesn't matter as much if shit gets on what or not, because things are working against the filth factor. We have problems in the world, and yet we have ways of dealing with those problems.
Also, if you keep your tooth brush and paste inside the medicine cabinet....there. Problem solved.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok all I have to say is this. I don't know where the f*ck you all buy your toilets or what kind of penises you all have but I have NEVER in all my years living had any issues that you all seem to purport. Just unbelievable. On top of all this, in regards to the fecal matter issue, you will end up like shit and be dead at that point anyways, might as well swallow what you are destined to become. I hope a like happens on this comment for truth and validity not kindness and depravity.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Brian1 said:


> Of course, if you have a toilet bowl sanitizer in the back of the toilet, then it probably doesn't matter as much if shit gets on what or not, because things are working against the filth factor. We have problems in the world, and yet we have ways of dealing with those problems.
> Also, if you keep your tooth brush and paste inside the medicine cabinet....there. Problem solved.


 Watch Mythbusters.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

And as another post entirely, YOU WOMEN AND YOUR BULLSHIT PROPAGANDA AT MAKING MEN DO SHIT THAT IS UNNATURAL AND LEADS THEM TO BE SLAVES TO WOMEN. SHAME ON YOU!!!


----------



## Hermes (Aug 9, 2010)

A lot of women demand the seat be left down because its easier for them not because of health reasons, in fact the few times I have talked to women about this they did not once bring up any health reasons. They simply want what's easier for them. Of course what I just said is based of my experience with women and my own personnel habit is to leave the seat down and close the door (toilet is in a different room).


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Brian1 said:


> Of course, if you have a toilet bowl sanitizer in the back of the toilet, then it probably doesn't matter as much if shit gets on what or not, because things are working against the filth factor. We have problems in the world, and yet we have ways of dealing with those problems.


A bathroom that smells like shit is pretty bad. It's even worse when I use the bathroom after someone else WHO LEAVES THE LID AND DOOR OPEN and it smells like shit AND hospital. Just saying. Even if filth doesn't get all over the place, I'd like to reduce that smell from circulating in the air as much as possible, for me and for house guests.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Thomas D M Thompson said:


> And as another post entirely, YOU WOMEN AND YOUR BULLSHIT PROPAGANDA AT MAKING MEN DO SHIT THAT IS UNNATURAL AND LEADS THEM TO BE SLAVES TO WOMEN. SHAME ON YOU!!!


I cannot take this post seriously whatsoever


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Khys said:


> Toilet water can be smelt by sensitive noses. I hate it. It's disgusting. Also if you didn't close the lid to flush, then there's traces of feces on your toothbrush. TRUTH.


 Educate yourself with Mythbusters before you make an incorrect statement, your never safe from fecal matter.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

Where Love Died Laughing said:


> My boyfriend gets irritated when someone comes over and leaves it up.. I just don't care. What I do care about is when they piss ON the seat (sincd they can't be bothered to lift it) or on the floor by the toilet... Seriously, I can imagine some of you have bad aim, but can't you make a bit of an effort? As far as the seat down/up conflict goes, I just don't see why that would be the cause of much argument between people. It's not that big of an issue xD


apparently my ex room mate's boy friend had a botched circumcision and a crooked penis so he pees every which way. Never verified it but I still find it hilarious.


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

It's just polite I guess.


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

Cover3 said:


> Great point, most people are unaware that flushing with the toilet opened actually allows fecal matters trapped in urine mist to make it's way around the room and onto (Yeah you all guessed it): your toothbrush.





Admros said:


> I can't remember fully but I'm pretty sure mythbusters found that it doesn't matter if your toothbrush is even in the same room as a flushed toilet, it still gets about the same amount of poop on it.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

cricket said:


>


 eat shit and be happy damn it! You live once aight.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

prplchknz said:


> apparently my ex room mate's boy friend had a botched circumcision and a crooked penis so he pees every which way. Never verified it but I still find it hilarious.


 Ah religion... mangling penises since 1st Century A.D.


----------



## Logical (Jan 8, 2012)

Thomas D M Thompson said:


> It's the seat I'm talkin about damnit. Regular bathrooms all across america don't have a lid.


lol for real? Only nightclubs don't have lids here


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

My mother has had issues with this. Apparently, my brother couldn't care less about keeping the seat down for her when she visits. Well, she tends to use the bathroom in the middle of the night, and for some reason, she refuses to turn on the light when in she's in there. I've heard stories about several times when she'd sit down, and literally fall in, lol.

Gonna love when my brother gets married one day. Oh the stories to be had then!


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Logical said:


> lol for real? Only nightclubs don't have lids here


 Ever been in a public restroom at an airport?


----------



## Logical (Jan 8, 2012)

Thomas D M Thompson said:


> Ever been in a public restroom at an airport?


Nope... never been on a long flight, 1 hr at most


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

This sounds like inexperience. Public toilet seats and private have lids. Believe me I know, when you don't have a car,and you're out somewhere it's not like you can just call it quits and drive on home. Have you talked to your Sheriff about said stolen lids in your area? I mean at the very least that sounds like a bad contracting job.We are the toilet seat bandits. Apologies to Daniel Stern from Home Alone. Hahahahaha. 



Thomas D M Thompson said:


> It's the seat I'm talkin about damnit. Regular bathrooms all across america don't have a lid.


----------



## Autumn Raven (Jun 28, 2011)

Thankyou, men, for putting the seat back down.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Thomas D M Thompson said:


> Regular bathrooms all across america don't have a lid.


Well I still have faith that Americans will develop some culture and gentility, eventually. You can start by calling it a toilet.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

rayray1 said:


> Please, I am a girl and I just wish my brothers would put the seat UP when they pee! There is always pee on the toilet seat because they are too lazy to lift the damn thing. I have to clean it just so I can sit down without ..MgEHHYAAAhh...
> 
> Sorry. Dark memories.


 That's what I'm talkin' about right there.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

timeless said:


> There are actually a few reasons why you should pee in the sink and not the toilet.
> 
> Flushing the toilet wastes a lot of water. You could just as easily piss in the sink and rinse it out. Also, have you ever noticed that the sink is perfectly at johnson level? There's a reason for that.


 Not my sink...


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Snow Leopard said:


> Well I still have faith that Americans will develop some culture and gentility, eventually. You can start by calling it a toilet.


 Sorry, just a habit to call the place which I go do my business, and it is incorrect. 

ANYWAY 










@_Logical_ @_Snow Leopard_ @Brian1

Do you SEE a lid and a seat or just a seat in the above picture? I rest my case


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

@Thomas D M Thompson,

Okay you're right I'm wrong, however, you started this thread, a man's rant against the women, kicking off a weird thread about the battle of the sexes, public restrooms are mostly men or women, in terms of what your picture is describing. So, by putting up the picture, you would have to concede to the women,because you trapped yourself. Men and women do not share the same public john except for the portable standing potty. Had you thought about your post, you might've let this one go to keep the fight against the women. This is a pick your battles moment, and clearly you cannot lay blame on the women for public restrooms you use.

So, yes on the lid part you're right, but I think you would need to blame the men for your inconvenience.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Brian1 said:


> @Thomas D M Thompson,
> 
> Okay you're right I'm wrong, however, you started this thread, a man's rant against the women, kicking off a weird thread about the battle of the sexes, public restrooms are mostly men or women, in terms of what your picture is describing. So, by putting up the picture, you would have to concede to the women,because you trapped yourself. Men and women do not share the same public john except for the portable standing potty. Had you thought about your post, you might've let this one go to keep the fight against the women. This is a pick your battles moment, and clearly you cannot lay blame on the women for public restrooms you use.
> 
> So, yes on the lid part you're right, but I think you would need to blame the men for your inconvenience.


 There are unisex bathrooms in the world you know. I used to work at an office that had them. I had this built up inside of me for years so.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Most Unisex bathrooms are one room, one toilet, at least from my experience. I still think your picture undercuts your larger argument because those bathrooms will only be for one sex.



Thomas D M Thompson said:


> There are unisex bathrooms in the world you know. I used to work at an office that had them. I had this built up inside of me for years so.


----------



## rednet2 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm just going to leave this here: The pros and cons of a man sitting down to pee - The Oatmeal


----------

